# Triggers, flashbacks, tips for survivors



## Into The Light (May 21, 2007)

Triggers, Flashbacks, Tips for Survivors

*Triggers*
            A trigger is something that sets off a memory tape or flashback transporting the person back to the event of her/his original trauma.

    Triggers are very personal; different things trigger different people.  The survivor may begin to avoid situations and stimuli that she/he thinks triggered the flashback.  She/he will react to this flashback, trigger with an emotional intensity similar to that at the time of the trauma.  A person's triggers are activated through one or more of the  five senses: sight, sound, touch, smell and taste.  

*Flashbacks*
            Flashbacks are memories of past traumas.  They may take the form of pictures, sounds, smells, body sensations, feelings, or the lack of them (numbness). 

    Many times there is no actual visual or auditory memory with flashbacks.  One may have a sense of panic, of being trapped, or a feeling of powerlessness with no memory stimulating it.  These experiences can also happen in dreams. 

    During the initial crisis, the survivor had to insulate her/himself from the emotional and physical horrors of the trauma.  In order to survive, that insulated part of the self remained isolated, unable to express the feelings and thoughts of that time.  It is as though the survivor put that part of her/his self into a time capsule, which later surfaces and comes out as a flashback, feeling just as intense in the present as it did during the crisis. 

    When that part comes out, the survivor is experiencing the past as if it were happening today. The intense feelings and body sensations occurring are frightening because the feelings/sensations are not related to the reality of the present and many times seem to come from nowhere. 

    The survivor may begin to think she/he is crazy and is afraid of telling anyone of these experiences.  The survivor may feel out of control and at the mercy of her/his experiences. 

    Flashbacks are unsettling and may feel overwhelming because the survivor becomes so caught up in the trauma that she/he forgets about the safety and security of the present moment. 

*What Helps - Tips for Survivors *


*Tell yourself that you are having a flashback*

*Remind yourself that the worst is over.*  The feelings and sensations you are experiencing are memories of the past.  The actual event has already occurred and you survived. Now it is the time to let out the terror, rage, hurt, and/or panic.  Now is the time to honor your experience. 

*Get grounded.*  This means stamping your feet on the ground to remind yourself that you have feet and can get away now if you need to.  (There may have been times before when you could not get away, now you can.)  Being aware of all five senses can also help you ground yourself. 

*Breathe.*  When we get scared we stop normal breathing.  As a result our body begins to panic from the lack of oxygen.  Lack of oxygen in itself causes a great deal of panic feelings; pounding in the head, tightness, sweating, feeling faint, shakiness, and dizziness.  When we breathe deeply enough, a lot of the panic feeling can decrease.  Breathing deeply means putting your hand on your diaphragm, pushing against your hand, and then exhaling so the diaphragm goes in. 

*Reorient to the present.*  Begin to use your five senses in the present.  Look around and see the colors in the room, the shapes of things, the people near, etc.  Listen to the sounds in the room:  your breathing, traffic, birds, people, cars, etc.  Feel your body and what is touching it: your clothes, your own arms and hands, the chair, or the floor supporting you. 

*Get in touch with your need for boundaries.*  Sometimes when we are having a flashback we lose the sense of where we leave off and the world begins; as if we do not have skin.  Wrap yourself in a blanket, hold a pillow or stuffed animal, go to bed, sit in a closet, any way that you can feel yourself truly protected from the outside. 

*Get support.*  Depending on your situation you may need to be alone or may want someone near you.  In either case it is important that your close ones know about flashbacks so they can help with the process, whether that means letting you be by yourself or being there. 

*Take the time to recover.*  Sometimes flashbacks are very powerful. Give yourself time to make the transition form this powerful experience. Don't expect yourself to jump into adult activities right away.  Take a nap, a warm bath, or some quiet time.  Be kind and gentle with yourself.  Do not beat yourself up for having a flashback. 

*Honor your experience. * Appreciate yourself for having survived that horrible time.  Respect your body's need to experience a full range of feelings. 

*Be patient. * It takes time to heal the past.  It takes time to learn appropriate ways of taking care of yourself, of being an adult who has feelings, and developing effective ways of coping in the here and now.


----------



## NightOwl (May 21, 2007)

Thank you so much LadyBug for posting this. It is very helpful, first by giving tips and also reassuring to know that what is coming back to me is totally normal after a trauma. It helps very much and makes a lot of sense of my feelings. 

NightOwl


----------



## Halo (May 21, 2007)

Great post Ladybug, thanks


----------



## Gemini (Jun 4, 2007)

I would like to say thank you also for posting this as I suffer from PTSD and found this post very helpful.

I think for me the hardest ones are # 7, #9 and # 10


----------



## Laurie1407 (Nov 19, 2007)

I also like your post very helpful,I do try to do those things but it's been 33 years and I still get the flash backs of my sisters brutal murder.

I wasn't there thank god but my flash backs come to me when ever I hear the word murder and I am taken right back to the day my sister was murdered it's as if I'm a fly on the wall seeing it all happen this is so disturbing to me. The hard part about it as well is that I knew 4 of the 5 people who were involved in her killing. I didn't hang around with them they were the tough crowd not my kind of people, but some how my sister got caught of up with them. No one has paid for her murder still unsolved.

The same night she was murdered I was coming home from work after 11pm and was walking home and a car slowed down someone got out and started chasing me I ran screaming and made it safely to my boyfriend front door, only to find out my sister was missing. The next morning her body was found in a ditch. This is one of my horror stories I'm still trying to live with.

Sorry for going on so long 

Laurie


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 19, 2007)

How is it that you know who was involved in her killing but her murder remains "unsolved"?


----------



## Laurie1407 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Doc
Well it's a long story but what it comes down to is that they know the people involved but couldn't prove anything.


----------

